# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Cultivos Industriales  Manual Técnico de Producción de Stevia

## Bruno Cillóniz

Las nuevas técnicas de producción permiten mejorar sustancialmente en rendimiento y en calidad en comparación al sistema tradicional de producción no tecnificado. Obviamente, esto es posible si se aplican los conocimientos técnicos relacionados al manejo del cultivo, en condiciones que puedan desarrollar el potencial de producción que poseen, tal es así que ha altitudes menor a 1000 m.s.n.m los rendimientos alcanzan hasta las 12 Tm/año considerando un distanciamiento de 0.40 m. entre surcos y 0.20 m entre plantas, así mismo está en función al mayor número de cortes, además de las características edáficas y climáticas. En tal sentido las zonas donde se recomienda masificar su producción es en la zona de selva, y en condiciones de sierra en los valles interandinos a altitudes menores a 1800 m.s.n.m. Contenido: Posibilidades de producciónTécnicas de propagaciónTécnicas de producciónTécnicas de post producciónConsideraciones comerciales*Autores:* Equipo técnico Incagro  *Editora:* Incagro  *Año:* 2,008   http://www.agrifoodgateway.com/es/ar...ci-n-de-steviaTemas similares: Manual de Producción de Camote Manual de Producción de Berenjena Sugerencias para el Proyecto del Reglamento Técnico de la Producción Orgánica Artículo: La producción de stevia pasará de 50 Has. a más de 20 mil Has. en cinco años Manual de Producción de Papa

----------


## Josesar

Gracias Bruno por la información , pero quisiera saber como se comportaria el cultivo en los suelos eriazos de la costa. ej chavimochic
Gracias por tu respuesta anticipada
José

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Gracias Bruno por la información , pero quisiera saber como se comportaria el cultivo en los suelos eriazos de la costa. ej chavimochic
> Gracias por tu respuesta anticipada
> José

 Estimado José: 
Te confieso que no tengo ni idea, ya que sé muy poco sobre temas técnicos de manejo de cultivos. Ese es un manual que está disponible en el enlace que dejé, el cual tienes que descargar de dicha página web directamente (ya que por un tema de derechos de autor no lo puedo descargar y publicar aquí directamente). 
Si te interesa el cultivo, lo mejor sería que les des una mirada al manual y hagas tus consultas al respecto, junto con la que me acabas de hacer; pero tal vez hayan algunas respuestas en el manual, por lo que te recomendaría que lo leas. 
Trata también de hacer tu consulta a los demás miembros del foro, para ver su consigues respuesta. 
Saludos

----------

